# Paph rothschildianum '266' x 'Red'



## emydura (Nov 24, 2014)

A first flowering seedling from Taiwan. Only a small plant so it should get better. The flowers have been open a while before I first saw them so I'm not sure if the flowers were better when they first opened. 


Paph rothschildianum '266' x 'Red'


----------



## nathalie (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice paph , and very nice pic !


----------



## Justin (Nov 24, 2014)

nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 24, 2014)

You and Ryan have both flowered yours and mine are a year or two off blooming - cant wait. (code for its lovely and Im jealous!)


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 24, 2014)

Good start. Single growth?


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Good start. Single growth?



Yes Rick, just a small single growth (with a tiny new lead) and not a strong one either.


----------



## emydura (Nov 24, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> You and Ryan have both flowered yours and mine are a year or two off blooming - cant wait. (code for its lovely and Im jealous!)



It seems a nice cross Stephen. It should be worth the wait. So you got a few? I bought two but the 2nd one was small and weak and ended up rotting.


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice roth photos! I see a faint reddish stripe in the middle of the dorsal sepal. I have not seen this in a rothschildianum.


Paphman910


----------



## Ruth (Nov 24, 2014)

> Very nice paph , and very nice pic !


Totally agree!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2014)

Very nice stance.


----------



## Camellkc (Nov 24, 2014)

The blooms have flat dorsal, dark strips and red pouch. A nice one. Hope the dorsal would get more wide (round) in the next bloom.


----------



## troy (Nov 24, 2014)

You should throw it away, or give it to me I'll take it lol..


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looks very nice overall. Good job getting it to bloom.


----------



## Spaph (Nov 24, 2014)

Great blooming and photo... can't wait to see the next blooming and it's potential!


----------



## troy (Nov 24, 2014)

I like the petal stance, I would make sure to keep the plant alive


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 25, 2014)

Paphman910 said:


> Nice roth photos! I see a faint reddish stripe in the middle of the dorsal sepal. I have not seen this in a rothschildianum.
> 
> 
> Paphman910



Are you talking about the color on the back of the dorsal coming through in the PICs? I don't recall ever seeing red/maroon coloring on the back of a roth dorsal. What's your thought on that David?


----------



## under1630 (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## labskaus (Nov 25, 2014)

Very nice petal stance, I like these triangular flowers.


----------



## raymond (Nov 25, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 25, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Are you talking about the color on the back of the dorsal coming through in the PICs? I don't recall ever seeing red/maroon coloring on the back of a roth dorsal. What's your thought on that David?



Yes but not sure if the back has color on it as I can't see the back of it.

PS I know it is not a hybrid!


----------



## emydura (Nov 26, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Are you talking about the color on the back of the dorsal coming through in the PICs? I don't recall ever seeing red/maroon coloring on the back of a roth dorsal. What's your thought on that David?



Rick - the back of the dorsal has a red stripe down the middle which is bleeding through into the front. It is only doing this because the light source is above/behind. If you look at the flower in a different light environment you don't even see the red stipe in the front of the flower.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 26, 2014)

Love the colour.


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice...great color on theae.


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 26, 2014)

Not far from the perfection! Super


----------



## Trithor (Nov 27, 2014)

Good looking roths. I have a plant from the same cross in bloom at the moment. It only has two blooms, but is the largest of all my roths to date with a NS of 33 cm. Sadly it does not have as good colour as yours.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 27, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Good looking roths. I have a plant from the same cross in bloom at the moment. It only has two blooms, but is the largest of all my roths to date with a NS of 33 cm. Sadly it does not have as good colour as yours.



Show us, please..........


----------



## emydura (Nov 27, 2014)

Trithor said:


> Good looking roths. I have a plant from the same cross in bloom at the moment. It only has two blooms, but is the largest of all my roths to date with a NS of 33 cm. Sadly it does not have as good colour as yours.



That is an amazing size. Mine is not even close to that. I don't think Gary's was very big either. I'm sure mine will get bigger but I don't think it will ever reach 33 cm. 

I will say our plants had to go through a stressful quarantine process, so the flowers should improve markedly.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey David . Nice to see your 266 x red turned out good also . What's the natural spread ? I remember mine wasn't that big ? 

Regards 
Ryan


----------



## emydura (Jan 22, 2015)

Ryan said:


> Hey David . Nice to see your 266 x red turned out good also . What's the natural spread ? I remember mine wasn't that big ?
> 
> Regards
> Ryan



From memory 22 cm or so. The petals were nowhere near horizontal so it is bigger than it sounds but still they weren't huge flowers. I had another roth in flower at the same time and those flowers were bigger. Still the flowers had nice shape and colour. The flowering growth was very small so it will improve on a bigger plant.


----------

